# show me yours, & I will show you



## DnSgenetics1 (May 14, 2014)

sorry double post.


----------



## DnSgenetics1 (May 14, 2014)

Hey guys/gals. I thought it would make 4 a nice thread for us growers to go to & discuss nutrients.  How boot that? I will show you mine, if you show me yours. not that either.  I am talking about all the nutrients you as a grower have collected, and or was gifted, or purchased in the past. I myself have done allot of testing for a few companies in the past. Also light companies. I was gifted a 800 watt LED system all for conducting a "grow journal".  I was so stoked they just gifted it to me around 2 yr's ago. Anyways, this thread isn't bout lighting. Its about nutrients. I'm sorry if this is posted in the wrong section, however I did happen to see a nutrients section on the thread board. I hope that this thread would remain a free place for everyone to discuss their nutrients, and or show what you are using. I myself have bounced back n forth over the past 15 yrs. Between Synthetic & Organic. Finally settling on using Organics. lol I hope to speak to you, and hopefully make some new friends, and talk to old friends. 

View attachment PIC_1254.jpg


----------



## DnSgenetics1 (May 14, 2014)

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=213714&stc=1&d=1400110194 

View attachment bump.jpg


----------



## sawhse (May 14, 2014)

View attachment 20140514_193550.jpg


So I try to keep it simple for me. When I was using promix I used the 3 gh products. But for now I am using
ocean blend ff and big bloom for finishing. I like the combo for me. I used to use roots organic and really liked their products as well.


----------



## DnSgenetics1 (May 14, 2014)

I hear that bro. I have those in that pile of mine somewhere. lol 
I really dont like the Synthetic nutrients all that much myself. I have the roots organic also. Its some good stuff. I start mine out on it sometimes depending on which I am using on which ones.  I run around 2 to 3 nute lineup at a time on different strains. Mainly thats because I know those certain strains do better with those particular nutrients. Know what I mean? :vap-bobby_on_the_be





sawhse said:


> View attachment 213715
> 
> 
> So I try to keep it simple for me. When I was using promix I used the 3 gh products. But for now I am using
> ocean blend ff and big bloom for finishing. I like the combo for me. I used to use roots organic and really liked their products as well.


----------



## AllDayToker (May 14, 2014)

Damn Dank you sure have a collection!!  Mine seems so small compared to yours.  

I'll have to straighten up and take a picture, my stuff is scattered across rooms. :rofl:

You know that nute I'll be trying out...  Would that happen to be the P3?


----------



## DnSgenetics1 (May 14, 2014)

Thanks. yeah I still have of the P3 actually. However I was telling you about this stuff. **** works great bro. Just small amounts though in the bottom of your container when transplanting is what I have been doing. 





AllDayToker said:


> Damn Dank you sure have a collection!!  Mine seems so small compared to yours.
> 
> I'll have to straighten up and take a picture, my stuff is scattered across rooms. :rofl:
> 
> You know that nute I'll be trying out...  Would that happen to be the P3?



View attachment PIC_1266.JPG


----------



## AllDayToker (May 14, 2014)

DnSgenetics1 said:


> Thanks. yeah I still have of the P3 actually. However I was telling you about this stuff. **** works great bro. Just small amounts though in the bottom of your container when transplanting is what I have been doing.



How should I go about applying it then since I normally go from starter pot to final home, no transplant between veg n flower.


----------



## roseypeach (May 14, 2014)

jesus!!!!!  got enough nutes?? lol!!!!


----------



## DnSgenetics1 (May 14, 2014)

The 1st set of pictures is our F1 Brush Hog. Working on feminized. LST trained. Under a 600 watt pulse start MH/HPS. The last single picture is of our Purple Monkey's. 

View attachment PIC_1265.jpg


View attachment PIC_1264.jpg


View attachment PIC_1261.jpg


View attachment PIC_1259.jpg


View attachment PIC_1258.jpg


View attachment PIC_1248.jpg


----------



## DnSgenetics1 (May 14, 2014)

I do the final home bro. It seems to give um that final kick they need imo. Keeps um nice & really green. Also has TONS of really good microbes in it. 


AllDayToker said:


> How should I go about applying it then since I normally go from starter pot to final home, no transplant between veg n flower.


----------



## AllDayToker (May 14, 2014)

That PM looks great.  You notice any big vs small buds, or did you mostly train it down so more medium sized buds from training.


----------



## AllDayToker (May 14, 2014)

DnSgenetics1 said:


> I do the final home bro. It seems to give um that final kick they need imo. Keeps um nice & really green. Also has TONS of really good microbes in it.




Well awesome, I'll keep in touch with exact applications.


----------



## roseypeach (May 14, 2014)

DnSgenetics1 said:


> The 1st set of pictures is our F1 Brush Hog. Working on feminized. LST trained. Under a 600 watt pulse start MH/HPS. The last single picture is of our Purple Monkey's.



the Purple Monkey looks SO yummy 
hell they all do!!!


----------



## DnSgenetics1 (May 14, 2014)

well **** guys I have to go for now. Gotta eat. lol


----------



## DnSgenetics1 (May 14, 2014)

Thanks


----------



## AllDayToker (May 14, 2014)

Well come back soon I won't be on for much longer tonight haha.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (May 14, 2014)

This is gonna be funny:
View attachment 41oR1vVoiYL.jpg

hahahah


I do use this.. during flower.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (May 14, 2014)

Here is my CS:
View attachment DSCN3364.jpg


----------



## SlimTim (May 14, 2014)

I've only got a little bit of this and that.


----------



## AllDayToker (May 14, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> This is gonna be funny:
> View attachment 213723
> 
> hahahah
> ...



Oh man.  I hate to be one of those guys, because I have used MG and have made it work, but no.  No MG lol.

You want something that will make your flowers insanely big, PM me and I'll let you know.  I don't just tell anyone.  

It's simple, and had a very good buddy of mine show me this stuff.  He taught me everything I know, he is basically my guru of ganja.  He has been doing his **** for 40+ years.  I can tell you to throw in confidence to throw that MG away and treat it with this other stuff.  Bigger flowers, taster flowers, no MG bullshit.


----------



## AllDayToker (May 14, 2014)

SlimTim said:


> I've only got a little bit of this and that.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (May 14, 2014)

AllDayToker said:


> Oh man.  I hate to be one of those guys, because I have used MG and have made it work, but no.  No MG lol.
> 
> You want something that will make your flowers insanely big, PM me and I'll let you know.  I don't just tell anyone.
> 
> It's simple, and had a very good buddy of mine show me this stuff.  He taught me everything I know, he is basically my guru of ganja.  He has been doing his **** for 40+ years.  I can tell you to throw in confidence to throw that MG away and treat it with this other stuff.  Bigger flowers, taster flowers, no MG bullshit.


Its all good. I've heard it all about MG.. I even used to always use the soil until recently when I ended up with fungus gnats. I always used african violet and it worked great as long as it didn't have gnats.. 

Since then, I'll use those nutes for flowering to keep things green a thing I learned from uncle ben. 
 
the high (n) not MG.. 

I sent you a PM..


----------



## SlimTim (May 14, 2014)

AllDayToker said:


> Looks like a pretty great line up Slim, good amount of organics there I see.  Which I like haha.:vapleaf:



I'm moving to strictly organics for the new seeds I've started. I have a few of my older ones going yet that i'm finishing off the Hesi line with. The GH box is gonna be used for my first test run in a system I aquired recently.


----------



## AllDayToker (May 14, 2014)

SlimTim said:


> I'm moving to strictly organics for the new seeds I've started. I have a few of my older ones going yet that i'm finishing off the Hesi line with. The GH box is gonna be used for my first test run in a system I aquired recently.



Well not trying to harsh, just stating my opinion.  I'm glad you are moving to organics, and I know a lot of people with great results off the GH series, but I think real organics is super soil, living soil/rols, or/and brewing your own teas.  I just think organics is not bottled what so ever.  Again personal opinion.


----------



## SlimTim (May 14, 2014)

AllDayToker said:


> Well not trying to harsh, just stating my opinion.  I'm glad you are moving to organics, and I know a lot of people with great results off the GH series, but I think real organics is super soil, living soil/rols, or/and brewing your own teas.  I just think organics is not bottled what so ever.  Again personal opinion.



I'm starting to get the things together for the teas. Doing allot of reading and talking with the guys at the local Grow store. I'll be using guano, molasses, Epsom salt, castings, and couple others. I've already set up a home made drip system with a 32 gallon tote and a high volume air pump with 2 large stones.


----------



## SlimTim (May 14, 2014)

GH Nutes will be used as my first run experience with any Hydro. I aquired this system virtually free so I'm gonna try it.


----------



## AllDayToker (May 14, 2014)

SlimTim said:


> I'm starting to get the things together for the teas. Doing allot of reading and talking with the guys at the local Hydro store. I'll be using guano, molasses, Epsom salt, castings, and couple others. I've already set up a home made drip system with a 32 gallon tote and a high volume air pump with 2 large stones.


----------



## SlimTim (May 14, 2014)

AllDayToker said:


> Never heard of people being able to incorporating teas with hydro systems...   This will be something I have to watch.  If you can get it down it will change the yield/taste controversy completely.
> 
> Being able to get organically grown tasting bud with hydro yields.  I need to see this!



No no no, the tea will brew in the tote and when ready I turn that timer on to the drip system that will feed my soil. 
I'm using the GH Nutes to feed the Hydro.


----------



## AllDayToker (May 14, 2014)

Well I want to see someone try to do a tea hydro system, would be amazing.


----------



## SlimTim (May 14, 2014)

AllDayToker said:


> Well I want to see someone try to do a tea hydro system, would be amazing.



LMFAO yeah that would be great!!!
[emoji38]


----------



## SlimTim (May 15, 2014)

My other fertilizer that I use has been brewing for about 15 years now. It's been through many upgrades over the years but still works great. The ladies I've used it on tend to love it as an additive.


----------



## FarmerCurt08 (May 15, 2014)

SlimTim said:


> My other fertilizer that I use has been brewing for about 15 years now. It's been through many upgrades over the years but still works great. The ladies I've used it on tend to love it as an additive.


----------



## SlimTim (May 15, 2014)

FarmerCurt08 said:


> I use my fish tank water as well! I'm curious how you give it. I usually dilute mine 50/50 but I always think I should go full stregth.



I use it full strength right from the tank to the soil. Never had any problems with it. [emoji2]


----------



## AllDayToker (May 15, 2014)

I also use to use the water from water changes on my plants, seemed to have no problems with it either.

Damn I miss my fish tanks, just so much I want to do and not enough time or money haha.


----------



## SlimTim (May 15, 2014)

AllDayToker said:


> I also use to use the water from water changes on my plants, seemed to have no problems with it either.
> 
> Damn I miss my fish tanks, just so much I want to do and not enough time or money haha.



If I could grow right in the tank I would. The tank pictured is in my bedroom tho. I don't see moving it to the basement any time soon.


----------



## AllDayToker (May 15, 2014)

Here is a pic from about a year ago, my Mobius Stereo Matrix, side of one of my aquariums.  Have been doing live plants in my aquariums since before I was growin' bud.

In my prime I had 7 aquariums spread across the house, some for breeding, some for show, mostly all planted in some way.

Forgot photo lol, :stoned:


----------



## SlimTim (May 15, 2014)

That was going to be one of my future projects. I figured a few 10-20 gallon tanks would fit nicely to give it a shot. I can find them for free on CL all the time around here.


----------



## AllDayToker (May 15, 2014)

SlimTim said:


> That was going to be one of my future projects. I figured a few 10-20 gallon tanks would fit nicely to give it a shot. I can find them for free on CL all the time around here.



Hell yeah, planted tanks are waaaaaay better and cooler.  Plus if you take the time to trim them back properly you can sell all your trimming, adds up to some nice pocket cash.

20g longs are the way to go, perfect size to work with because it's not deep, the fish prefer length over height because they how they normally swim, not up and down haha.  

I made a stand that can hold six 20g longs, also made one that can hold two 55g aquariums.


----------



## SlimTim (May 15, 2014)

AllDayToker said:


> Hell yeah, planted tanks are waaaaaay better and cooler.  Plus if you take the time to trim them back properly you can sell all your trimming, adds up to some nice pocket cash.
> 
> 20g longs are the way to go, perfect size to work with because it's not deep, the fish prefer length over height because they how they normally swim, not up and down haha.
> 
> I made a stand that can hold six 20g longs, also made one that can hold two 55g aquariums.



Once I get a couple together I'll start a new thread. Yeah long and short is what my big one is also. I'll look for a couple 20's and try it out after I get a few others moved.


----------



## DnSgenetics1 (May 15, 2014)

Thanks bro. No that one is only around 2 weeks in. She will get bigger buds when she gets later in flowering. I would say right around week 6 to 7.





AllDayToker said:


> That PM looks great.  You notice any big vs small buds, or did you mostly train it down so more medium sized buds from training.


----------



## DnSgenetics1 (May 15, 2014)

are you serious? lol Well, all I have to say is if you really do, use the MG bloom booster. I use that stuff on my outdoor ladies and I have to say it does great.. Hell I have took and used my other nutes on my veggies & they flipping loved it!! lol 





SirGreenThumb said:


> This is gonna be funny:
> View attachment 213723
> 
> hahahah
> ...


----------



## DnSgenetics1 (May 15, 2014)

NICE!! I love your neatness. I would LOVE to have room myself to build me a shelf or two. I may just try & work that out. haha More room for my ladies. 


SlimTim said:


> I've only got a little bit of this and that.


----------



## Locked (May 15, 2014)

I don't use much in my grows. General Hydroponics 3 part, Cal/Mag+ in flower when needed. All the kitty litter buckets are full of water ph'd to 6.5, except for 2 that I have turned into DWC buckets for that occasional hydro itch I need to scratch.  The 3 huge CFL's were from my very first grow, before I went to HID's. 

View attachment IMG_20140515_155448.jpg


View attachment IMG_20140515_155459.jpg


View attachment IMG_20140515_155507.jpg


----------



## DnSgenetics1 (May 15, 2014)

Shelf (noted). lol I got's to get me a shelf. So how do you like the GH? 





Hamster Lewis said:


> I don't use much in my grows. General Hydroponics 3 part, Cal/Mag+ in flower when needed. All the kitty litter buckets are full of water ph'd to 6.5, except for 2 that I have turned into DWC buckets for that occasional hydro itch I need to scratch.  The 3 huge CFL's were from my very first grow, before I went to HID's.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (May 15, 2014)

DnSgenetics1 said:


> are you serious? lol Well, all I have to say is if you really do, use the MG bloom booster. I use that stuff on my outdoor ladies and I have to say it does great.. Hell I have took and used my other nutes on my veggies & they flipping loved it!! lol


Yea, I only do it to keep things green.. Otherwise, most of my stuff doesn't get fed anything but ph'd water..

Funny though, cause most people look at me doing that sort of thing and are like - how do you yield so much without nutes - 

I'm just good like that. 


Also, some info was passed my way and I promised not to tell on some additions to my grow.. Gonna give it a try and see what happens.. Maybe my new topped auto will appreciate it.


----------



## roseypeach (May 15, 2014)

Gotta run, babies are all upstairs waiting for me to color with them  see you all later this evening...later Dank


----------



## AllDayToker (May 15, 2014)

Just got some more Alfalfa and Kelp meal delivered today.  This stuff is going to make my teas off the charts.  Can't beat the taste of pure organic bud.


----------



## SlimTim (May 15, 2014)

AllDayToker said:


> Just got some more Alfalfa and Kelp meal delivered today.  This stuff is going to make my teas off the charts.  Can't beat the taste of pure organic bud.



[emoji106]


----------



## DnSgenetics1 (May 15, 2014)

Hell yeah!!  good stuff.. 





AllDayToker said:


> Just got some more Alfalfa and Kelp meal delivered today.  This stuff is going to make my teas off the charts.  Can't beat the taste of pure organic bud.


----------



## DnSgenetics1 (May 15, 2014)

thought I would post my bubbler. & also our F1 Brush Hog. She has been LST trained. Flowering under a 800 watt LED system + 600 watt HPS. I also shoot the metal halide everyone in awhile at her.   Show me yours, I will show you mine  haha 

View attachment PIC_1258.jpg


View attachment PIC_1257.jpg


----------



## roseypeach (May 15, 2014)

DnSgenetics1 said:


> thought I would post my bubbler. & also our F1 Brush Hog. She has been LST trained. Flowering under a 800 watt LED system + 600 watt HPS. I also shoot the metal halide everyone in awhile at her.   Show me yours, I will show you mine  haha



The brush hog is amazing..but I LOVE that pipe!! you know you wanna give it to me, don't you? LMAO!!! it is truly badass...totally suits you


----------



## roseypeach (May 15, 2014)

Since I got nothing to show you here, how's about taking a look at my album I posted? it has some shots in there of my grandma's rose bush I got a cutting from 

and by the way...


----------



## AllDayToker (May 15, 2014)

What you up to tonight Rosey dear?


----------



## NorCalHal (May 15, 2014)

SlimTim said:


> I'm using the GH Nutes to feed the Hydro.


 

 That's pretty much the me that I do. GH nuits...Promix  medium. Flowering in 7 gal bags.
 For me, it is stain dependent also on what  will feed tem and at what ppm.

 For the last few years I have been using RO water, so I had to add Grotek Silicate and PB Cal-Mag, along with GH 3 pat (but lucas formula mostly) and a couple bloom supplements in flower. 
 I live in Cali, so we are going through a drought so I unhooked the RO and am just using regular well water so I have had to adjust my feed. So I am basically using GH with a couple other things.


----------



## roseypeach (May 15, 2014)

AllDayToker said:


> What you up to tonight Rosey dear?



trying to chill out and figure out what all to pack first..my stepson is renting a UHaul for me and helping me in three weeks with the big stuff. But you should see all my displays and china I have to pack. Crazy!!!! I can't believe what I've acquired in 17 years LOL makes me feel good though. Pieces of my childhood thru now, completely sentimental stuff. 

I'm gonna be anal about how its handled, I assure you. LOL!!

oh and I can't leave out that I'm tokin up on this here BBK mane!!!


----------



## DnSgenetics1 (May 15, 2014)

Well thank you.. Your just as pretty 


roseypeach said:


> The brush hog is amazing..but I LOVE that pipe!! you know you wanna give it to me, don't you? LMAO!!! it is truly badass...totally suits you


----------



## DnSgenetics1 (May 15, 2014)

Looks like some fire 2 me  so wheres this album your talking bout? Post a link if you dont mind. 


roseypeach said:


> Since I got nothing to show you here, how's about taking a look at my album I posted? it has some shots in there of my grandma's rose bush I got a cutting from
> 
> and by the way...


----------



## DnSgenetics1 (May 15, 2014)

Hey. No hard feeling about earlier bro. I agree totally and believe we BOTH have something to offer everyone, just so you know.  Glad to have you around. Later. 





NorCalHal said:


> That's pretty much the me that I do. GH nuits...Promix  medium. Flowering in 7 gal bags.
> For me, it is stain dependent also on what  will feed tem and at what ppm.
> 
> For the last few years I have been using RO water, so I had to add Grotek Silicate and PB Cal-Mag, along with GH 3 pat (but lucas formula mostly) and a couple bloom supplements in flower.
> I live in Cali, so we are going through a drought so I unhooked the RO and am just using regular well water so I have had to adjust my feed. So I am basically using GH with a couple other things.


----------



## SlimTim (May 15, 2014)

NorCalHal said:


> That's pretty much the me that I do. GH nuits...Promix  medium. Flowering in 7 gal bags.
> For me, it is stain dependent also on what  will feed tem and at what ppm.
> 
> For the last few years I have been using RO water, so I had to add Grotek Silicate and PB Cal-Mag, along with GH 3 pat (but lucas formula mostly) and a couple bloom supplements in flower.
> I live in Cali, so we are going through a drought so I unhooked the RO and am just using regular well water so I have had to adjust my feed. So I am basically using GH with a couple other things.



I'll start the system with the GH after I move the autos over to the other room. It will be my first ever attempt at anything outside of ffof soil. 
After the harsh winter and all the rain lately we have plenty of water. Wish I could send some your way[emoji2]


----------



## DnSgenetics1 (May 15, 2014)

Looking good bro. 


SlimTim said:


> No no no, the tea will brew in the tote and when ready I turn that timer on to the drip system that will feed my soil.
> I'm using the GH Nutes to feed the Hydro.


----------



## DnSgenetics1 (May 15, 2014)

just some shots of mine & Stews mixed. taken over the past few testing grows. thought I would share. thanks 4 checking out. 

View attachment 03acb7e6a36011e3a6d8122fe8cbfe34_5.jpg


View attachment 8fa594ca993311e38aa9121e4b934cb1_5.jpg


View attachment 245c7142892611e3b56312c03b4ac6f5_5.jpg


View attachment 87bb17569aa711e3a824121664af44a0_5.jpg


View attachment 873a4fa687f911e39d590ebfbae2fbbd_5.jpg


View attachment 1779fd28a31611e38f8e0e917fe276d3_5.jpg


View attachment 7928fe489b6e11e3b5e50e98919a0b5f_5.jpg


View attachment 0369870aa31511e39adb0e2348ec20c2_5.jpg


View attachment KAS getting trich coverd.jpg


----------



## SirGreenThumb (May 15, 2014)

DnSgenetics1 said:


> just some shots of mine & Stews mixed. taken over the past few testing grows. thought I would share. thanks 4 checking out.


I want to smoke the screen!!


----------



## SlimTim (May 15, 2014)

DnSgenetics1 said:


> Looking good bro.



Thank you, you got the good porn lol 

View attachment uploadfromtaptalk1400212562522.jpg


View attachment uploadfromtaptalk1400212586512.jpg


----------



## DnSgenetics1 (May 16, 2014)

as do you bro. can you smell those seedlings yet?  Boy this 1 is stinking good!! lol I went to messing with her earlier & damn smell bout knocked me down. Remember this one? This is the other clones mother. the 1st pic is mom. 2nd is clone.  





SlimTim said:


> Thank you, you got the good porn lol



View attachment Revised Power Pie avitar.jpg


View attachment PIC_1284.jpg


----------



## roseypeach (May 16, 2014)

DnSgenetics1 said:


> Well thank you.. Your just as pretty



Why thank you!  how would you know?


----------



## roseypeach (May 16, 2014)

DnSgenetics1 said:


> Looks like some fire 2 me  so wheres this album your talking bout? Post a link if you dont mind.



http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/album.php?albumid=32

Dankie you are a hot mess!!!  this is definitely some fire! some danky stanky stuff


----------



## DnSgenetics1 (May 16, 2014)

Sheww. hell yeah it is. im stoned. lol. like really stoned. haha do you feel it?  im hungry 2. haha awwww. nice pictures. you still have that WW seed I hooked you up with? How bout those others Dream reapers & ? cant remember. lol 





roseypeach said:


> http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/album.php?albumid=32
> 
> Dankie you are a hot mess!!!  this is definitely some fire! some danky stanky stuff


----------



## SlimTim (May 16, 2014)

DnSgenetics1 said:


> as do you bro. can you smell those seedlings yet?  Boy this 1 is stinking good!! lol I went to messing with her earlier & damn smell bout knocked me down. Remember this one? This is the other clones mother. the 1st pic is mom. 2nd is clone.



Yes, yes I do [emoji6]
That fresh bag of root riot cubes I'm sure will be opening tomorrow. 
Very beautiful mother and daughter I must say. 
I can almost smell the beauty here[emoji2]


----------



## roseypeach (May 16, 2014)

DnSgenetics1 said:


> Sheww. hell yeah it is. im stoned. lol. like really stoned. haha do you feel it?  im hungry 2. haha awwww. nice pictures. you still have that WW seed I hooked you up with? How bout those others Dream reapers & ? cant remember. lol




thanks a lot Dank..now I'm starving all of a sudden!! lol
wish I could eat one of them eggrolls...


----------



## DnSgenetics1 (May 16, 2014)

I havent ate 1 of those in a long time. have some home made mac n cheese in there though  yum.... 





roseypeach said:


> thanks a lot Dank..now I'm starving all of a sudden!! lol
> wish I could eat one of them eggrolls...


----------



## DnSgenetics1 (May 16, 2014)

I must see once the show gets on the road with those bro.  cool beans? 





SlimTim said:


> Yes, yes I do [emoji6]
> That fresh bag of root riot cubes I'm sure will be opening tomorrow.
> Very beautiful mother and daughter I must say.
> I can almost smell the beauty here[emoji2]


----------



## SlimTim (May 16, 2014)

DnSgenetics1 said:


> I must see once the show gets on the road with those bro.  cool beans?



I'll keep you updated for sure. [emoji111]


----------



## roseypeach (May 16, 2014)

DnSgenetics1 said:


> I havent ate 1 of those in a long time. have some home made mac n cheese in there though  yum....



oh lord...pass it over here!!  just ate a fudgesicle but I'm game!!


----------



## DnSgenetics1 (May 16, 2014)

whats up everyone? Hope everyone is having a great morning. Anyone up 4 a wake n bake?  http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=213863&stc=1&d=1400258507 

View attachment bowl.jpg


----------



## roseypeach (May 16, 2014)

DnSgenetics1 said:


> whats up everyone? Hope everyone is having a great morning. Anyone up 4 a wake n bake?  http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=213863&stc=1&d=1400258507



Me!!!!!¥


----------



## DnSgenetics1 (May 16, 2014)

have you even went to sleep? 





roseypeach said:


> Me!!!!!¥


----------



## roseypeach (May 16, 2014)

DnSgenetics1 said:


> have you even went to sleep?



oh yeah  just woke up about 20 min ago to Sam and Dean (Supernatural) arguing on the TV lol


----------



## roseypeach (May 16, 2014)

DnSgenetics1 said:


> have you even went to sleep?



Have you? lol
sent you a pm..going home to my own house tonight!! woot woot!!


----------



## TrollMaster5000 (May 16, 2014)

:rofl: 

View attachment images (3).jpg


----------



## AllDayToker (May 16, 2014)

multifarious said:


> I don't agree with that. Having grown organically for over 15yrs, vegetables, fruit and cannabis and for nearly 6 years hydroponic cannabis. I firmly believe that any well grown and well cured cannabis tastes just as good as any organic bud.



Well to each their own.  I personally think it makes a difference in taste.


----------



## AllDayToker (May 16, 2014)

DnSgenetics1 said:


> whats up everyone? Hope everyone is having a great morning. Anyone up 4 a wake n bake?  http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=213863&stc=1&d=1400258507




Wake n bake, wake n bake!


----------



## AllDayToker (May 16, 2014)

TrollMaster5000 said:


> :rofl:



Oh glob that's hilarious haha. :lol:


----------



## roseypeach (May 16, 2014)

TrollMaster5000 said:


> :rofl:



I wish I could laugh..that guy is such a moron :holysheep::fly:


----------



## SlimTim (May 16, 2014)

TrollMaster5000 said:


> :rofl:



[emoji122][emoji106]


----------



## DnSgenetics1 (May 16, 2014)

He has been blocked bro. Hopefully he wont be causing anymore issues. I went ahead & posted this in the contest thread as well. I hope he didnt spoil that party  I know he didnt 4 me. haha 





AllDayToker said:


> Well to each their own.  I personally think it makes a difference in taste.


----------



## AllDayToker (May 16, 2014)

DnSgenetics1 said:


> He has been blocked bro. Hopefully he wont be causing anymore issues. I went ahead & posted this in the contest thread as well. I hope he didnt spoil that party  I know he didnt 4 me. haha



Eh, shits over with now so we can move on happy.


----------



## DnSgenetics1 (May 16, 2014)

hasnt been over 4 me bro. Was over and seen a thread that was posted by him, also MODS laughing about it all. Noticed that thread was deleted though. Ive been trying to change the subject & get folks to move on. I even asked if everyone interested could post their shots of their plants in the 3 ounce contest. not my fault they keep on. and im sure if someone kept on with them, they would defend themselves.   





AllDayToker said:


> Eh, shits over with now so we can move on happy.


----------



## FarmerCurt08 (May 17, 2014)

SlimTim said:


> I use it full strength right from the tank to the soil. Never had any problems with it. [emoji2]



Thank you for confirming my suspicions! Full strength it is from now on SlimT!


----------



## DnSgenetics1 (May 18, 2014)

Back at my home (RIU)  Peace MP. Hope you guys have a good 1. No hard feelings towards anyone here. 

Later.


----------



## DnSgenetics1 (May 27, 2014)

Pictures include my F1 Brush Hog, Desert Diesel x OG Kush, & F1 Marie's Sapphire(strain named after my Mother). 

View attachment PIC_1752.JPG


View attachment PIC_1742.JPG


View attachment PIC_1727.jpg


View attachment PIC_1661.jpg


View attachment PIC_1755.JPG


View attachment PIC_1751.jpg


View attachment PIC_1753.JPG


View attachment PIC_1760.JPG


View attachment PIC_1764.jpg


----------



## ozzy-plant-eater (May 28, 2014)

do you like..?? 

View attachment 044.jpg


View attachment 009.jpg


----------

